# Camaro?



## Geico89 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi

I'm wondering if my Camaro SS 2013 would be approved by Uber?

Please your advice guys

Best,


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Geico89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm wondering if my Camaro SS 2013 would be approved by Uber?
> 
> ...


No.
Vehicle must be 4 door.

Send it off to a shop and make a stretch limo out of it.

Add 2 more doors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------

